# Potty training a Rescue Maltese



## Cherierrn (5 mo ago)

We got Yeti from a rescue. He was there with a dozen of his brothers and sisters. They had been rescued from an elderly woman who could not take care of them. We know that they are all inbred but most of them were healthy. None had any training. We spent many weeks of positive reinforcement and potty training went well. Now all of the sudden he wants to poop and pee in the house! He will go just out of our range of sight and do it. Help!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Somerimes something will trigger a behavioral change in dogs like this. You have a couple of options. You can train Yeti to pee pads or you can bring him outside a lot and stay until he does his business. Eitherway, you will want to keep him in the room you are in with gates or a playpen. Remember positive reinforcement works best, praise and reward him with treats when he does his business where you want him to.


----------

